# ReLion Lithium batteries



## Baydreamer35 (Oct 17, 2014)

Following


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

So I got them in my boat. The 24v works great for the tm. The 12v had voltage spikes and my yamaha f70 shut off as a precaution, I have not heard of that problem on larger motors(115hp). I love the light weight and compact size but until they get that voltage issue sorted out I have an optima.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

A local buddy that runs a rigging shop has had the best luck with Lithium Pro batteries. He’s had his current ones in his personal boat for a couple of years now. He runs a top notch business so I’m sure he wouldn’t steer anyone wrong.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

@ABoykin Do these type of batts require a special charger?
Will my ol' rusty Schumacher charge em' up? or just cost me money?

Watching this thread.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

LowHydrogen said:


> @ABoykin Do these type of batts require a special charger?
> Will my ol' rusty Schumacher charge em' up? or just cost me money?
> 
> Watching this thread.


Schumacher no work. Need NOCO Genius.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Sorry for that reply. Inexplicably, I began channeling Elizabeth Warren.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Circle the wagons!!


----------



## Redfish727 (Mar 22, 2016)

So I recently purchased a relion. It was suppose to be plug and play. Well so far it’s burnt up 2 micro power poles and wet sounds sound bar. I’m assuming from over voltage. I called relion before installing to verify that it was safe for the battery to be hooked up to a smaller older 2 stroke charging system they assured me that it was fine to do. I’ve spoke with relion a few times and there here to help. Customer service is great. They are willing to replace damaged items at no cost without questioning. Which tells me they know they have an issue going on. I can say that otherwise the battery is great and super light. I have a very small load on the battery jack plate, trim tabs and micro power pole. The jack plate functions much better with the relion. But unfortunately with more sensitive electronics it seems to be burning them up.


----------

